
Fman, modern customizable file manager - ReneFroger
https://fman.io/
======
Andrew_nenakhov
I kinda like the idea of a two-panel file manager, and have tried them all.
Not one of them was capable to replicate the power, speed and extensibility of
Far Manager, which only fault is that it's windows only.

Fman _could_ be the one if only it was text-based. GUI just ruin it. It
automatically means that it won't work from the shell, and it's a deal
breaker, that's why I have to continue using mc, despite it's glaring
inferiority to Far.

~~~
ReneFroger
One of my biggest issues with terminal based file managers like Ranger or nnn
([https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)), is that it's
not immediately clear which files I'm currently looking at, since it's all
text-based (duh!). But I loved the extensibility and keyboard driven nature of
the terminal-based file manager. That's something which other GUI-based
filemanagers are lacking in that, except fman. Far Manager looks interesting
to me, since it seems to be allowed extensively customized too. Will give a
try soon.

~~~
Andrew_nenakhov
nnn looks promising, I'll definitely check it out. As for files, you mean you
can't see the preview of an image right in the file manager?

------
mherrmann
fman author here. Thanks for submitting!

